# Marrying my Japanese gf on a 3 month tourist visa?



## blondsurferboy

Early next year, I plan to go back to Japan and marry my gf. She lives in Shizuoka prefecture. I know that my tourist visa will only last 3 months, but if the marriage process is still not finished before my tourist visa expires...can I get an extension due to my circumstances or do I really have to leave Japan and come back? I heard that the process can often take more than 3 months? I was also wondering if there are any other requirements for marriage in Japan? Like do I need to have a certain amount of money in my bank account to show I can support her? It is a catch 22 because I can't legally work and make money until after I marry her, but I can save up money from working here in the US. We will of course live together after marriage, but if we aren't living together for the first couple weeks or months after marriage is that illegal? Do we both need to be living in the same residence right after marriage? I hope the experts on here will be able to help me out.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Did you check the U.S. Embassy's Web site -- the U.S. Embassy in Japan? They have a very helpful page describing the whole marriage process in Japan from the point of view of a foreigner (non-Japanese).

Three months is plenty of time if you're familiar with the process ahead of time (read that Web site) and have your documents in order. You would not have financial support requirements, though obviously financial support in the abstract is important -- it's not free to live in Japan. You will be expected to reside together, yes, but that's not quite the same thing as being continuously under the same roof at every moment. In other words, by the time you get to the alien registration steps (after marriage) your legal permanent residence will be the same as hers. But you're allowed to take vacations, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## blondsurferboy

BBCWatcher said:


> Did you check the U.S. Embassy's Web site -- the U.S. Embassy in Japan? They have a very helpful page describing the whole marriage process in Japan from the point of view of a foreigner (non-Japanese).
> 
> Three months is plenty of time if you're familiar with the process ahead of time (read that Web site) and have your documents in order. You would not have financial support requirements, though obviously financial support in the abstract is important -- it's not free to live in Japan. You will be expected to reside together, yes, but that's not quite the same thing as being continuously under the same roof at every moment. In other words, by the time you get to the alien registration steps (after marriage) your legal permanent residence will be the same as hers. But you're allowed to take vacations, if that's what you're asking.


Yes, I checked those sites. I didn't see anything mentioning the need to have a certain amount of money saved up, but it does mention about providing a permanent address. She currently works part time, which is alright because we will live in Shizuoka city, which is a lot cheaper that Tokyo, Kyoto and Osaka. I will make decent money once I get a teaching job. I know I will need to save up a lot so we can afford an apartment or rent a room out for the first couple months, until I find a job and get my first salary. I will also need to marry her right away, so that schools will hire me legally and that the process will maybe finish before my 3 month tourist visa expires.


----------



## larabell

I think you're asking about two slightly different things... the requirements to get married and the requirements to get a spousal visa so you can live and work in Japan. There are no financial requirements for marriage. A non-Japanese has to provide proof of eligibility to marry (that is, proof that you're not already married back in the US or elsewhere). Since the US doesn't keep those sorts of records on their citizens, the best you can do is a notarized statement that you're eligible to marry, which you can get by visiting the US embassy once you're here. You might be able to get something before you come over but I have no idea where you'd go and, in any event, you'll need to provide a Japanese translation so you might as well just visit the US Embassy once you arrive in Japan.

She'll probably need a copy of her family register, which she can get from her local city office. You'll need a couple of witnesses. Other than that, you should be able to complete the form at the city office in one visit. There doesn't need to be any ceremony and there's no waiting period, as in some other countries (unless she's been married before, which I assume isn't the case).

In theory, a married couple is supposed to live together but the police aren't going to come around to check. Where you might run into trouble is the spousal visa. For obvious reasons, the Immigration Bureau may require proof that you are actually living as a married couple. Of course, there's no reason you can't use her address as your legal address on the application (or vice-versa). If anyone asks, you're in the process of looking for a new place. If you're both young, Immigration might require a guarantor (for the visa, not the marriage), especially since you won't have a job at that point. Hopefully, her parents would be willing to fill that role.

Depending on how prepared you are with all the paperwork when you come over, I can't see it being any more than a week or so before you can have your visa application submitted. My experience is that spousal visas don't take all that long. There's little chance it will take the whole 3 months if your application is straightforward... although with Immigration, you never know. The good news is, as far as I know, once you've submitted an application for change of resident status, you're not required to leave the country while your application is pending. Once you have the "Application Submitted" stamp in your passport, you should be OK until such time as they make a decision one way or the other.

Unfortunately, there's no such thing as a fiance visa. If it takes more than three months from the time you get here until the time you're actually married, you'll either have to apply for some other status or leave and come back (you don't have to go back to the States -- a weekend in Korea might be cheaper).

I would also suggest you drop by the Immigration Bureau in Tokyo when you first arrive to double check all the details. As you probably realize, advice you get over the Internet isn't official and doesn't come with any guarantee. Good luck...


----------



## blondsurferboy

larabell said:


> I think you're asking about two slightly different things... the requirements to get married and the requirements to get a spousal visa so you can live and work in Japan. There are no financial requirements for marriage. A non-Japanese has to provide proof of eligibility to marry (that is, proof that you're not already married back in the US or elsewhere). Since the US doesn't keep those sorts of records on their citizens, the best you can do is a notarized statement that you're eligible to marry, which you can get by visiting the US embassy once you're here. You might be able to get something before you come over but I have no idea where you'd go and, in any event, you'll need to provide a Japanese translation so you might as well just visit the US Embassy once you arrive in Japan.
> 
> She'll probably need a copy of her family register, which she can get from her local city office. You'll need a couple of witnesses. Other than that, you should be able to complete the form at the city office in one visit. There doesn't need to be any ceremony and there's no waiting period, as in some other countries (unless she's been married before, which I assume isn't the case).
> 
> In theory, a married couple is supposed to live together but the police aren't going to come around to check. Where you might run into trouble is the spousal visa. For obvious reasons, the Immigration Bureau may require proof that you are actually living as a married couple. Of course, there's no reason you can't use her address as your legal address on the application (or vice-versa). If anyone asks, you're in the process of looking for a new place. If you're both young, Immigration might require a guarantor (for the visa, not the marriage), especially since you won't have a job at that point. Hopefully, her parents would be willing to fill that role.
> 
> Depending on how prepared you are with all the paperwork when you come over, I can't see it being any more than a week or so before you can have your visa application submitted. My experience is that spousal visas don't take all that long. There's little chance it will take the whole 3 months if your application is straightforward... although with Immigration, you never know. The good news is, as far as I know, once you've submitted an application for change of resident status, you're not required to leave the country while your application is pending. Once you have the "Application Submitted" stamp in your passport, you should be OK until such time as they make a decision one way or the other.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no such thing as a fiance visa. If it takes more than three months from the time you get here until the time you're actually married, you'll either have to apply for some other status or leave and come back (you don't have to go back to the States -- a weekend in Korea might be cheaper).
> 
> I would also suggest you drop by the Immigration Bureau in Tokyo when you first arrive to double check all the details. As you probably realize, advice you get over the Internet isn't official and doesn't come with any guarantee. Good luck...


You mention that if I apply for the spousal visa as soon as I get to Japan, it should only take a week or so to get it? Don't I have to get married before I apply for the spousal visa or can I apply first and then get married right after? It is good to know that once I have applied for the spousal visa, I don't have to leave Japan even if my 3 month tourist visa expires. Thanks for such a detailed response. I hope to hear more from you soon.


----------



## larabell

No... you mis-read my post. I said that if you have your act together, you can have your application submitted within the first week... a day to go to the US Embassy, a day to go to the city/ward office where you decide to marry, and a day to drop by Immigration. If you file the marriage form at the same city office where your girlfriend lives, she can pick up the necessary paperwork for her end (ie: her family register) right there the same day. How long it takes the visa to actually be issued is anyone's guess but I'm saying it probably won't take three months.

You do have to be married in order to apply for a spousal visa. Once you get the paperwork squared away, filing the "kekkon" form only takes an hour, at most (less if you go when it's not busy). You don't need a ceremony. Marriage here is like signing a contract (well... it's like that most everywhere but Japan actually handles it that way). You and your witnesses sign the form, the clerk checks that all the papers are in order, you wait for them to enter it all into the computer and walk away with the certificate. At least that's pretty much how it worked when I did it.


----------



## blondsurferboy

larabell said:


> No... you mis-read my post. I said that if you have your act together, you can have your application submitted within the first week... a day to go to the US Embassy, a day to go to the city/ward office where you decide to marry, and a day to drop by Immigration. If you file the marriage form at the same city office where your girlfriend lives, she can pick up the necessary paperwork for her end (ie: her family register) right there the same day. How long it takes the visa to actually be issued is anyone's guess but I'm saying it probably won't take three months.
> 
> You do have to be married in order to apply for a spousal visa. Once you get the paperwork squared away, filing the "kekkon" form only takes an hour, at most (less if you go when it's not busy). You don't need a ceremony. Marriage here is like signing a contract (well... it's like that most everywhere but Japan actually handles it that way). You and your witnesses sign the form, the clerk checks that all the papers are in order, you wait for them to enter it all into the computer and walk away with the certificate. At least that's pretty much how it worked when I did it.


I see, sorry for not being clear before. Yeah, it seems that each step takes about a day. Since she lives in Shizuoka, I know we will have to go to the embassy in Tokyo, which is only 2 hours north visa subway. So it seems that we only need to go to Tokyo for day 1 and then the other steps can be done within the city she lives is yes? Such as marriage, going to immigration, apply for the spousal visa, etc? I'm assuming that going to immigration the same or next day after getting married, we would take the proof of marriage paperwork and address where we live (maybe list parent's address)? I have also heard that for the 2 witnesses, these 2 Japanese residents can just sign beforehand and don't have to be present at the office with us? She will just have her friends or parents sign as witnesses.


----------



## larabell

Japanese don't really sign, they stamp. If memory serves me, I believe you're right about the witnesses not having to be present when you submit the form. But if one or both cannot be present, you may have to show an "inkan shomeisho" (proof of the validity of the stamp) for the ones who aren't there. Your girlfriend should visit the city office in Shizuoka to check on the details and what they specifically require. If you're short a paper or two, you'll waste a lot of time. Please check with official sources.

As for the US Embassy, she doesn't need to be there so I was thinking if you come into Narita you might spend one night in Tokyo at some business hotel and visit the Embassy before you head down to Shizuoka. All you're going to do there is swear in front of the notary that you're not married and pay a small fee. Of course, you should be able to work out the travel logistics for yourself.

I don't know if there is an Immigration Bureau office in Shizuoka. I know there's one in Tokyo and I also know that's not the only one. You can't get to Tokyo from Shizuoka by subway... but I'll assume you meant by train. If you take the Shinkansen, it only takes an hour and you can get off right at Shinagawa, where the Immigration Bureau is located. You can do a quick online search and see if there's an Immigration office down there, but... if it were me... I'd come up to Tokyo because that's probably where they'll send your application anyway (I'm assuming if they have anything at all in Shizuoka, it's most likely just a branch office for accepting applications... submitting it to the Tokyo office might save a day or two in turnaround time... or not).

You might want to visit Immigration once on your way down to Shizuoka to find out if they will require a guarantor for your spousal visa. You might want to know that before you make the trek up to Tokyo to actually apply for the visa. Again, I urge you to check with official sources to find out exactly what you'll need.


----------



## blondsurferboy

larabell said:


> Japanese don't really sign, they stamp. If memory serves me, I believe you're right about the witnesses not having to be present when you submit the form. But if one or both cannot be present, you may have to show an "inkan shomeisho" (proof of the validity of the stamp) for the ones who aren't there. Your girlfriend should visit the city office in Shizuoka to check on the details and what they specifically require. If you're short a paper or two, you'll waste a lot of time. Please check with official sources.
> 
> As for the US Embassy, she doesn't need to be there so I was thinking if you come into Narita you might spend one night in Tokyo at some business hotel and visit the Embassy before you head down to Shizuoka. All you're going to do there is swear in front of the notary that you're not married and pay a small fee. Of course, you should be able to work out the travel logistics for yourself.
> 
> I don't know if there is an Immigration Bureau office in Shizuoka. I know there's one in Tokyo and I also know that's not the only one. You can't get to Tokyo from Shizuoka by subway... but I'll assume you meant by train. If you take the Shinkansen, it only takes an hour and you can get off right at Shinagawa, where the Immigration Bureau is located. You can do a quick online search and see if there's an Immigration office down there, but... if it were me... I'd come up to Tokyo because that's probably where they'll send your application anyway (I'm assuming if they have anything at all in Shizuoka, it's most likely just a branch office for accepting applications... submitting it to the Tokyo office might save a day or two in turnaround time... or not).
> 
> You might want to visit Immigration once on your way down to Shizuoka to find out if they will require a guarantor for your spousal visa. You might want to know that before you make the trek up to Tokyo to actually apply for the visa. Again, I urge you to check with official sources to find out exactly what you'll need.


Well I was able to find out that Shizuoka city does have an immigration office, but I can't seem to find the Shizuoka city office where we would get married. I know they are not the same place. So these "inkan shomeisho" are easy to get? Can my gf just get them from her friends or parents by asking? 

As for applying for the spousal visa after marriage and the paperwork...I can't just apply at a local office? I have to trek back up to Tokyo again? That sounds like a hassle, but I guess I have to do that. I will find out if I need a guarantor before going up there or maybe when I'm there the first time.


----------



## larabell

Your girlfriend should be able to find the city office fairly easily. It's the place where everyone goes to register just about anything they need to register. Which office you would visit will depend on exactly where she lives (assuming you're using her address as your joint permanent address).

An inkan shomeisho also comes from the city/ward office but, in this case, which office would depend on where the person with the inkan (stamp) lives. You can get one from someone by asking but they'll most likely have to visit their local city/ward office to get it (unless they happen to have a recent one lying around). Most official documents like that have a "shelf life" in that they're not valid unless they've been generated within some time before you use them -- so be aware of that.

If there's an Immigration Bureau office in Shizuoka, you can ask them whether you can apply for a visa there. Most likely you can... that's the main business of the Immigration Bureau so I can't think of any reason they'd set up an office that doesn't accept visa applications. But this isn't the place to ask (unless, by chance, someone else on the forum has experience with that particular office). Have your girlfriend call them up and ask if they accept visa applications.


----------

